

NYC offering a free, 3 day event to woo LatAm startups to “be a part of it” - torrenegra
http://torrenegra.com/post/23049111690/nyc-offering-a-free-3-day-event-to-woo-latam-startups

======
spsaaibi
Fantastic! I'm definitely interested, kudos to Patricia and everyone else for
the effort of setting this up!

------
abe_duarte
Great event, devs should keep an eye on this too. Lots of work opportunities.

